# 200amp service underground



## Salvatoreg02

Does anyone know what size wire Con Ed will spec for a 200amp underground service. Last time I did one the spec #2 xlpe wire. Residential use.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## oldtimer

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Does anyone know what size wire Con Ed will spec for a 200amp underground service. Last time I did one the spec #2 xlpe wire. Residential use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 That does not sound right! You had better check with your POCO.


----------



## HARRY304E

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Does anyone know what size wire Con Ed will spec for a 200amp underground service. Last time I did one the spec #2 xlpe wire. Residential use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


If it is a 200 amp service for a dwelling unit 2/0 copper or 4/0 AL *Table 310.15(B)(7)*


----------



## rexowner

#2 would not be unusual here, even though it is way smaller than NEC
as POCO is not governed by the NEC, so tables in 310 don't apply.

I think you need to ask Con Ed. It could be different than your last
"200 amp" e.g. if they do a load calculation for this particular service,
it is a long distance or whatever.


----------



## Salvatoreg02

rexowner said:


> #2 would not be unusual here, even though it is way smaller than NEC
> as POCO is not governed by the NEC, so tables in 310 don't apply.
> 
> I think you need to ask Con Ed. It could be different than your last
> "200 amp" e.g. if they do a load calculation for this particular service,
> it is a long distance or whatever.


It's for my house I'll probably use 4/0 alum, but they usually spec smaller then 4/0. I contacted con Ed for a site visit but I need to put the conduit before they take away the the excavating machine. I'm in a rush. I'll probably just threw in 3" hpde in anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## 220/221

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Does anyone know what size wire Con Ed will spec for a 200amp underground service.


 
Uhhhhh....call Con Ed ??

Google con ed electrical service specifications?


----------



## Jlarson

POCO's almost always sizes smaller than what we are used to, no problem with it either.


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> POCO's almost always sizes smaller than what we are used to, no problem with it either.


I agree, no problem at all ... maybe voltage drop sometimes.

The power companies know very accurately how much power any occupancy will use. They have more records and history to go by than anyone else. I have been told the power company figures come out at around 40% to 50% of the NECs calculated load. 


Now think about what that means, I do a calculated load and it comes out to say 125 amps, being the guy I am and the pricing of a equipment I decide to install a 200 amp service.

So now I have a 200 amp breaker supplying a 'fake' load of 125 amps with a 'real' load of about 60 amps. Why would they run 200 amp conductors, it would be throwing money away. This also has a lot to do with why they can supply four 200 amp services from a 25 KVA trans. :laughing:


When I was about 20 I ran a 30 unit apartment building renovation, we went from a 100 amp 3 phase 208 service to a 800 amp 3 phase service. The power company did not change anything at all. The underground lead covered service cable remained. (Had to bug onto it hot as well) 

Anyway when I asked the power company guy about it he simply asked me.

_'What load did you add?'_

He was right, we had not added load, we likely reduced load. It was only the NECs calculations that said we needed that 800 amp service.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I am not sure about ConEd, but most places in NY a lateral is not sized according to them. We use 310.15(B)(6).


----------



## gnxtc2

Did a 400A lateral in Jersey City, NJ (all services are underground). PSE&G made me stub out 2 - 4" ducts (1 spare) from the CT into the sidewalk and they would take it into the transformer vault. 

Well they fed the CT with #2. 

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## GDK 13

You don't install the wires to the meter pan unless you put a property line box, or a splice box. AND, you cant use Aluminum in NYC. jesus christ. :whistling2:


----------



## Salvatoreg02

GDK 13 said:


> You don't install the wires to the meter pan unless you put a property line box, or a splice box. AND, you cant use Aluminum in NYC. jesus christ. :whistling2:


I'm in Westchester county, so that wont apply here, though I've been proven wrong before.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## cabletie

Jlarson said:


> POCO's almost always sizes smaller than what we are used to, no problem with it either.


I am not correcting you I am just using your quote. It is the same one the power company told me when I complained about the voltage drop on my street. When the transformer and wiring was done 40 years ago no one had central A.C. Now there is not a house without it. When mine kicks on it makes a horrible sound because of the voltage drop, and it is new. I wonder how many A.C. units have had there lives shortened because of it. They said they looked into it and said everything is still sized right. They are full of s#*t. I now have solar and the noise has gone away at start up during the day.


----------



## Shockdoc

Con Ed has pulled Al in my past cases to the end boxes and thru right into my meter pans. I have one myself upcoming where I have an existing indoor 40 amp 115 volt 1 1/4" that needs to get relocated outside. I'm waiting on thier input.


----------



## Salvatoreg02

Okay its been 4 days since I called con Ed to do a trench inspection. Still no one showed up. I hate them!!! WTF......

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## kaboler

BBQ said:


> Anyway when I asked the power company guy about it he simply asked me.
> 
> _'What load did you add?'_
> 
> He was right, we had not added load, we likely reduced load. It was only the NECs calculations that said we needed that 800 amp service.


I'm tucking this story away into the vault! I like it.


----------



## RePhase277

kaboler said:


> I'm tucking this story away into the vault! I like it.


By "vault", do you mean "rectum"?


----------

